

Announcing SF Hack & Tell  - julianez
http://www.meetup.com/SF-Hack-and-Tell/
We're excited to announce the inaugural SF Hack &#38; Tell meetup where geeks present their projects to other geeks.
We're looking for 5 minute demos of something you've built or are working on and think is awesome
======
ishiishi
Gonna be sweet! who else is coming?

